# Cake Displays for shop counters



## andy (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi

Iv just opened a coffee shop in worcester and iv been trying to get hold of some display cases like the ones Costa and Starbucks use to keep their cakes in (not the refrigerated ones). Iv spent hours looking on the web with no joy so iv decided to join this form to seek advice.

If anyone could tell me what the best companies are to by display cases from then it would be most appreciated!!!!

Thanks

Andy


----------



## dalebrook supplies (Oct 28, 2009)

Andy, take a look at http://www.dalebrookonline.com and click on coffee shops. Please feel free to email me for more detail.

Regards

Paul


----------

